# How long does it take to receive a response after filing?



## GoDucks (May 19, 2010)

So, I filed last Monday. This week has been the loooonnnnnngggggeeessstttt weeeeeeeeek of my life! 

How long does it take before I should expect a response to the filing. In Oregon, he gets 30 days. Does it take most of that 30 days?

How will I receive the response? Will I get served? I asked H, and he said "I'm not in control of any of that stuff." (whatever!)

Thanks for any memories or advice you can lend about going through this process. Fortunately (and mini-unfortunately) most of my friends are doing well in their long-term marriages, so no one knows! BOO!


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

> How long does it take before I should expect a response to the filing. In Oregon, he gets 30 days. Does it take most of that 30 days?
> 
> How will I receive the response? Will I get served? I asked H, and he said "I'm not in control of any of that stuff." (whatever!)


LOL Well everyone is different to a degree, GoDucks. Some spouses sort of knew it was coming and have a response somewhat prepared...others had no clue it was coming, are blindsided, and it takes the whole 30 days just to come out of it and find a lawyer. 

It sounds to me as if your H already had a lawyer, and probably his legal folks are figuring out how to respond and preparing the paperwork. Bear in mind though that most lawyers want "more billable hours"--not "how to do this divorce efficiently and fairly." So your H's legal team may reply in a way that prolongs the process. For all you know, his directions to them may have been "keep me in the house for the longest possible time"...we don't know! 

Thus, I'd prepare yourself for it to take the full 30 days, and if it's faster...cool. If not, you're ready for the full 30 days mentally and emotionally. 

When he responds, actually what happens is that his lawyer files with the court, and they send a copy to your lawyer. From this point forward, anything your lawyer files, he will copy and send to his lawyers--that's a requirement. Anything that's added to the divorce file, a copy is sent to them and vice versa...so one easy way that lawyers rack up the $$ (oddly enough) is by charging for copying fees! Seriously I'm not kidding!   You might be able to keep your fees lower a little by telling them you will make the photocopies! :rofl: Oy...lawyers. 

Thus, when he replies, his lawyer's will send the original to the court and a copy to your lawyer...who will contact you and say "Hey, we got his reply!"


----------



## GoDucks (May 19, 2010)

Yeah, this is why I didn't retain a lawyer.  I have one that I hire I consult by the hour, but NOT retained... Just because I want to be the one to initiate the billable hours, receive the mail, make the copies, etc.

My H is cruel, so I didn't want him to have control over a bill I will get. 

So... The full 30 days... blah. 23 more to go.


----------

